# Can I sell more than t-shirts if I operate a business



## mikedabomb22 (May 13, 2011)

Hello all,

I was wondering if I was to start up a t-shirt shop- either online or offline, does it have to be specifically t-shirts?

Can I sell other clothing accessories such as hats, wrist bands..etc. can i sell misc. topics too like converting vhs tapes to dvd or if i had a store not online but a regular store would i be able to sell lets say candy... etc. would i have to pay additional costs towards my business license?

I wanted to clarify this before I go any farther into looking for setting up a business. Thanks again and I appreciate all that you do for this site.

Mike


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

You might want to ask your local DOR office. I know when we had got our business license, they weren't sure what exactly to categorize it under, but they let us also include my wife's art in it as well.


----------



## Musical Apparel (Dec 28, 2009)

You can sell whatever you want as long as its legal. Hell, sell tshirts and hotdogs if you want. Just be honest about what your products are when applying for permits and licenses. Cities need to know what the majority of your product is to categorize you so if you sell 80% tees and 20% food they'll need to know those ratios. If you're just starting out give a reasonable guess.


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

T-shirts and screen doors if you want to. Get a sales tax certificate and collect and pay the taxes on your sales and most anything will go. (so long as it's legal of course)


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with all the above posts, where I live they don't care what you sell as long as they get the taxes that are due. When you go in to apply for the license, talk to the clerk, tell her/him it wil be a store selling a mix of things and I am sure they can help choose the appropriate category. That's what they are there for, in my local office the lady has been there so long she can tell you the category off the top of her head.


----------

